# LJ Awards



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *

Dec. 1/13










Our 2013 LumberJocks Winter Awards are officially here so it's time to get busy again. As always, we are looking for not only the skills involved in the build but the creativity as well. Be sure to describe your project as this is an important component of the Awards selection process which will be done by your fellow LumberJocks.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*THEME*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Walnut*: a type of tree, a stain colour, a nut, and/or something you eat. Our Winter Awards event this year honours the mighty walnut by building, carving, cutting, staining, and/or whatever your woodworking heart desires, creating something walnut-y! Remember to describe your entry choice and how it represents "walnut".

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Winner - $500 Cash Prize
Runner-Up - $200 Cash Prize
Five Winners (random draw) - LumberJocks t-shirt

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The entry deadline is Jan 31, 2014 and you can enter on the Awards page here (coming soon).
Please help us Spread the Word by clicking on your favourite social networking button in the sidebar of the Awards page.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Can I enter a previously posted project or does it have to be a new build for this contest?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Well it just so happens I'm building something now out of walnut.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


the project just has to be yours (Yes, it can be an older project)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Does it have to be entirely in walnut?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


it actually doesn't have to be made out of walnut at all !!! It just has to be walnut-y in some way.

"building, carving, cutting, staining, and/or whatever your woodworking heart desires, creating something walnut-y"


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Someone will carve a walnut from walnut dyed with stain made from walnut husks, that opens and has wood walnuts carved from walnut sapwood and win.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


haha better get to it, Rick M.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


 I wish! I can barely whittle a pointy stick.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


hmmm a pointy stick with a walnut on the end ??


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


im on this,,,,this is a perfect contest for my on going project that will be done soon…cant wait to see what everyone submits…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I wonder if I get a Chair or two done by then… (??)

As Buddy Holly would say "That'll be the day….." LOL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I think my brain looks like a Walnut…................does that count??? Good luck to all the who participate.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


well … it IS a woodworking event… so unless your brain is made of wood. .. hmmm


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I suppose we are only allowed one entry, correct?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


yes, you get one entry


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


love the creativity of this theme, just wish I had the time to build something to submit


----------



## dsdufour (Dec 25, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun.
When will we be able to upload an entry


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


There aren't any instructions on how to enter. What do we need to do?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Information for entering will be posted at the end of the month so you can submit your entry in the new year


----------



## clwade (Nov 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Can't wait been working on a walnut project that I,ve been thinking about building for 30 years and it's almost done.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Hmm, I realized that my walnut project is also a swap project so I won't be able to enter without giving it away, bummer.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I am totally in Can it be multiple items in one post?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


you can post multiple items in one post if you'd like… previous events seem to indicate that such entries don't get many votes. I think members prefer seeing a single item, for voting purposes.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


i wonder if posting more then one project is fair, by doing that your given the chance to show many skills . whereas in one, you have to show those skills in the single project, i think in part that when i get to looking at others projects i want to see them being able to design and incorporate those skills in one project, just my two cents. and do you know when the page will be posted so that folks can post their entry for the contest.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


MsDebbie, should I post the project here? I already have mine posted in the projects section. Just wondering how this works


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


kaleb, there not quite finished with the part where you post it to, but go ahead and post it as a project, they have asked us to do that much for now…i hope this helped


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Grizzman has it …. we have a technical delay.
You can post your project as you normally would and when we get the site ready you will be able to enter it then. ... or you can wait until the site is ready. (Some people like to wait until the last minute to share their project. The deadline for entries (at this point) is the end of January, so there is lots of time left.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Ok thanks Grizz, and Ms Debbie


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Can my project entry be one that I posted during the 2013 year?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


when will the this be complete for posting projects…folks might be confused of this contest because its not all in place,,, as a suggestion, next time we do one of thee, have everything set and in place…that way no confusion along the way…


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I'm waiting too. The month is half over now. Is the deadline going to be expanded if needed?


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


If the deadline moved to the end of February that would be awesome I am working on a new project I want to enter but it will not be finished until then.


----------



## tilley13k (Aug 27, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Is the contest the reason why the daily 15 no longer displays anything on the home page? I miss seeing that…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


no.. different tasks. 
We just have to be patient while the tech team sorts things out.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


We are 3 days out getting close, I'd suggest an extension at this point. Any new news?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


In the past, the link to post was on the page I clicked on for the contest….....it seems to be missing. So, my question is this: Where do we post our entry?? Thnx.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Hi Roger. 
things got stalled. 
We are waiting for word from the community managers. The plan is to have it complete by the 31st, but they will let us know.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Here is the one I plan on posting, I'm going to go ahead and put it here just in case so I'll be in the books.

My entry for the award event 1/31/2014


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


please enter this as my entry in the contest
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96303


----------



## Sgt374 (Apr 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...




here is my entry

Its called "Three Continent Walnut".
Top sunburst is European walnut, top border is figured Austrailian walnut and base is solid American black walnut. My own original design finished with laquer.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...











The Bullet Desk for my son. Read the back story here…
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/94313


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


this is just me with my thinking folks, but i would think when they get this all fixed were going to have to put our projects in again…but like i said that is just me…good luck to all who enter, walnut is my favorite wood, and what i have seen so far from you guys is some beautiful work, good luck to all….


----------



## WMD2006 (Apr 24, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I'll add mine to the mix: The General's Guidon:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96378










Thanks!
V/R
M.D.White


----------



## Roger (Feb 20, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I'll add my project also : http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96388
Black Walnut Drop Front Desk


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...







































I'd like to enter the black walnut cradle I made for my granddaughter. It is constructed entirely from solid walnut. Of course it was more work than expected, and had me pulling out my hair several times, but this was the most satisfying project I have made yet! Hopefully a piece for future generations.


----------



## Firewood20 (Jan 15, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Just posting the link to my project here so that we can have our contest projects in one location. Everyone's "Walnut" projects are great so far! Keep them coming but until then… have a look at mine Best of luck! http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96277


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I see the 'Jocks' are taking over! Good plan. Here is my entry for the contest, and I'll re-enter it later if necessary:

WalnutPlatter


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


here is my project.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96389


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


How are we supposed to vote, today is the deadline and still no news?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Don't know if it helps to post the link here, but just in case. Here is my entry…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96403


----------



## rdwile (Aug 14, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Me too!!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96410


----------



## Hoizbastla (Mar 17, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Here`s mine: 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93445


----------



## dsdufour (Dec 25, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Well after seeing all these talented woodworkers postings
I don't know if I should even post mine.
But, just in case.
Here is mine.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93944


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...












I waited as long as possible, but here is my very simple project that can be completed by anyone of any age and any skill level. I called it "Something Different" because every snowflake is different. It is 99% pure American Black Walnut (the other 1% being Turquoise, Brass wire, glue, and spray varnish). It is the first (but hopefully not last) project from a tree that I sprouted from seed 25 years ago. I know it does not display the skill and artistry of the other amazing entries but thanks for looking anyway.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


just in case this is where we need to have our entries here is mine http://lumberjocks.com/projects/94953


----------



## clwade (Nov 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...






























Here's my entry I don,t know if this is the right way or not I do a lot better with my saws than my computer this was my first project to lumberjocks and you can see what my wife used it for I will have to build another for the shop but for the walnuty project the drawers will hold 1-1/2 lbs of walnut and there is 80 of them anyone want brownies


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Like the others I will post my entry here and I will wait to see if we need to do something else.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96426


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Good luck to everyone. I'm joining the crowd. Here's my entry: 









You can find it here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96432


----------



## Heavy (Apr 25, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Here is mine project:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96433


----------



## Sgt374 (Apr 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


This is a walnut rocker I made for my little girls. My own design, which is a mix between Sam Maloof and Hal Taylor.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 12, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


This is my entry for the Winter 2014 Woodworking Awards Thanks http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96435


----------



## TREEBOY (Jan 24, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


SUPERBOWL SUNDAY even in Canada.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/13547


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I don't want to miss out, so here's my project.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/95328


----------



## MVMatt (Jan 19, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


one more for the just in case list. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/94858


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Good grief, MVMatt, who could compete with That? ;-)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


hi guys…. I still don't have any information for you re: the Awards

but … did you know that on the project page there is an "EMBED THIS PROJECT" tool 
Copy the code [the widgets.lumberjocks line] and paste it in the comments and you get a snapshot of your project post, plus a link to the project page… all automatically done for you!
It's a cool feature on the site.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ms. D….


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...




i already had posted this within the time limit, but saw the comment from miss debbie so i wanted my entry to show like how she suggested, so im not posting out of the time limit.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 12, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


no problem


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Here's my entry, that's for the tip Debbie.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Trying out the new bit of knowledge


----------



## clwade (Nov 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...




Now I got it to the right page I hope ! don't be shocked to see it on other pages .THANKS AND ENJOY


----------



## Firewood20 (Jan 15, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip! We learn something new everyday. I added a title to my walnut project.


----------



## vigneron (Jan 19, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Hello folks, this is my contribution. Thanks for the tip Debby.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


there ya go … much better way to see the projects!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I'll give it a "shot" lol


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


That's way kool Deb. Much abbliged.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


That's way kool Deb. Much abblidged.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Just reposting my entry using MsDebbie's tip. Thank you MsDebbie!


----------



## rkevins (May 18, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


My entry is my entertainment cabinet.









I designed this solid walnut (no secondary wood) cabinet to utilize the components I had in and be able to also use the glass from the original door. I helped fell and saw the lumber in this cabinet. I hope everyone enjoys and good luck.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Debbie, I'm having trouble understanding this embedding thing. Is it a requirement?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


----------



## clarkey (Jan 12, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


 
THE FIRST TIME I TRIED IT DIDN"T WORK FOR ME , THANKS


----------



## dsdufour (Dec 25, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


----------



## pipstorm (Jan 2, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Please add:


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I'm computer stupid. I looked for the "tool" to embed my project but can't find it and don't have a clue what to do with if I do find it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


willie, go to the page your project is on, on the left side of the page you will see a block that has the embedding, once you find it, put your mouse arrow over the print in the box, press your right key on the mouse, you will see the word copy, push it, then come back to this page and in a new box where it says ''have your say" right click your mouse and you will see the word paste, push it, and the right info will be there, then press the button "post this comment"...i hope this will help.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...












see where the arrow is pointing … just click on it and then "copy" and then paste it into a comment and voila …


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


My entry:


----------



## Heavy (Apr 25, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Just to repost it properly


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Thanks to all for the help trying to post my pictures. Everything was fine until it came time to click on "copy". The list of options included "copy" but it was in a lighter colored text and clicking on it did nothing. Hopefully the pictures I did get posted will work. I never win anything anyway, but at least I was able to get some pictures posted. There are so many excellent projects featured that deserve to win that I am happy to just be a part of this group. Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Well we've posted our entries, any new news to the voting process?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Willie … 
I had the options for copy/pasting and then deleted that part ..

when you click on the widget code it should turn blue … options to copy are:
1) right click with your mouse and select copy OR 
2) go to browser's toolbar: >> edit >>> copy (shown below) .. notice the widget code in blue

Then in the comment box: right click to select paste or use the browser's toolbar again: edit >> paste










And as for winning: one never knows who will get the votes AND the participating is the greatest reward!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


re: official Awards. Cricket is on the job!! She got things moving on the other issues, now she is looking at the Awards.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


OK thanks Debbie


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...




Hope this works. I might learn how to use a computer sometime!


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Finally got it. Thanks for your help Debbie!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


well dad burn willie, you got it, congrats, and by the way that is a beautiful piece, yep a great job


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizzman!


----------



## MVMatt (Jan 19, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Posted properly this time.


----------



## Roger (Feb 20, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


there ya go, Willie AWESOME

and now that you have that figured out … look at what is up and running: http://lumberjocks.com/awards/winter_2014

The Awards page has been posted and the event has been extended to the end of the month.


----------



## TREEBOY (Jan 24, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


LumberJocks | HTML | URL/IMG

Preview this project card


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


hi everyone ..

*PLEASE ENTER YOUR PROJECTS HERE … YOU HAVE UNTIL THE END OF FEB. *
http://lumberjocks.com/awards/winter_2014


----------



## rnkvale (Jan 18, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Is this how we are entering still? On the contest page the entry link is not working.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I'll throw my hat in the ring with this humble little offering. Walnut is expensive….


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Richard and Kaleb, you need to enter your project at the link MsDebbie posted in post #110 above.

MsDebbie, maybe you can see if the entry link could be made available when you open the Winter Awards box on the LJ home page. People seem to be having problems finding it here.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


The problem is the "submit entries" link on that page doesn't work.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Rick, it's more than not working. The link to enter your projects is gone. It's completely missing now, a dead link.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I was away yesterday .. looking into it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


the problem has been fixed.

Hopefully all these glitches will be resolved for our next Awards


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


So whatever happened to this? Was there voting?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


the voting is going on right now…it ends tomorrow i believe…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Where do we go to vote?? There used to be a button to "click here" to vote…....... ???


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I found the voting button, thanks.

link to vote:
http://lumberjocks.com/awards/winter_2014/vote


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Thnx Rick. I just got finished voting, and was gonna post the link here as well: http://lumberjocks.com/awards/winter_2014/ Good luck to all the entries. Lotsa good looking projects there.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


We are currently out of LumberJock tshirts so the random winners of the tshirts will receive $25 Amazon Gift Card instead. I will be contacting the following winners of the random drawings for their email address.

http://lumberjocks.com/Woodturner
http://lumberjocks.com/Argyllshire
http://lumberjocks.com/Blackie_
http://lumberjocks.com/Brett1972
http://lumberjocks.com/cmaxnavy


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I print shirts, be glad to lend you a hand. LJ's helping LJ's.


----------



## Woodturner (Jan 20, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Received my $25 Amazon gift card today. Thanks - I'll be using it for something in my shop!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Why is there a link from the front page to this contest, it was over 6 months ago??!!


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


I'm with Jerry on this one…there is still a link up on the front page for this contest and it's September already! Is there going to be another contest this winter??


----------



## marvin (Dec 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' Winter Awards 2014 - Announcement *
> 
> Dec. 1/13
> 
> ...


Where can I find the Deltas man response to the older Delta Company


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*

January 1, 2014

Entry period of the LJ Woodworking Awards, Winter 2014, is now officially open and will close on January 31st-"but" we have to wait a little longer for details on how to enter. Sorry for the delay - I know that some of you are anxious to showcase your "Walnut" project!

Here's the theme:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Walnut*: a type of tree, a stain colour, a nut, and/or something you eat. Our Winter Awards event this year honours the mighty walnut by building, carving, cutting, staining, and/or whatever your woodworking heart desires, creating something walnut-y! Remember to describe your entry choice and how it represents "walnut".

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*To Enter:*
First you must have your entry posted as a LumberJocks project. 
Next … information is coming soon regarding how to submit your project for the Awards event.

I will post a "PART II" as soon as everything is ready. 
For information on the prizes, click here.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


*Happy… HAPPY… H A P P Y… N E W… Y E A R !!*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


You posting your Snowman?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


I never thought of that!!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Are we still waiting for the site to enter projects?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


still waiting
sorry


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


ta da!!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/awards/winter_2014

AND: the Awards event has been extended to the end of February.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Congratulations on our winners!! http://lumberjocks.com/awards/winter_2014/results/20


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*

January 1, 2014

Entry period of the LJ Woodworking Awards, Winter 2014, is now officially open and will close on January 31st-"but" we have to wait a little longer for details on how to enter. Sorry for the delay - I know that some of you are anxious to showcase your "Walnut" project!

Here's the theme:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Walnut*: a type of tree, a stain colour, a nut, and/or something you eat. Our Winter Awards event this year honours the mighty walnut by building, carving, cutting, staining, and/or whatever your woodworking heart desires, creating something walnut-y! Remember to describe your entry choice and how it represents "walnut".

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*To Enter:*
First you must have your entry posted as a LumberJocks project. 
Next … information is coming soon regarding how to submit your project for the Awards event.

I will post a "PART II" as soon as everything is ready. 
For information on the prizes, click here.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


*Happy… HAPPY… H A P P Y… N E W… Y E A R !!*


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Very COOL! I look forward to seeing everyone's entries. Novice, hobbyist or master craftsman, small, medium, large or humongous (sp?) projects are all enjoyable, so EVERYONE's work is appreciated here!


----------



## Hoizbastla (Mar 17, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Nothing new at the moment!


----------



## RWAARM (Apr 2, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


CAN YOU ENTER MORE THAN ONE PROJECT?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


just one entry.


----------



## Kerux2 (Aug 28, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Has a date changed with this? Since there is no way to make an entry?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


not sure yet. 
Sorry.


----------



## Volund (Jan 17, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Can I enter a project built last year? I finished up a great walnut piece I'm really proud of, and posted on LJ some months ago.

Thanks,
- AJS


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


yes. There is no timeframe re when it was created or when/if it was posted on LumberJocks. 
It just needs to be "yours" and "walnut-y".


----------



## RWAARM (Apr 2, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Deadline, still day after tomorrow?


----------



## Volund (Jan 17, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks Debbie!

Looking forward to the contest. Will be my first. ;^)


----------



## RWAARM (Apr 2, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Deadline, still day after tomorrow?


----------



## Roger (Feb 20, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Has the deadline changed?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


ta da!!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/awards/winter_2014

AND: the Awards event has been extended to the end of February.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


So… our entries are okay where they exist all ready? Or is there another page to display them?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


click on the link and use the SUBMIT ENTRIES button


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


where's the emoticon for dumb bell? okay, thanks for your patience, Debbie.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


I remember my first Awards entry … I asked Martin the same thing


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


I follow the link , it goes to Entries in Fluidity. Everything else appears to be right. Look where it says View Entries.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


yah… the proofreading missed the title of the entries.

I've notified the team and that will be taken care of.
For now … just make the entries.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Congratulations to our winners!! http://lumberjocks.com/awards/winter_2014/results/20


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Winter Awards, 2014 >>> Call For Entries PART I*
> 
> January 1, 2014
> 
> ...


Congrats winners!


----------

